
Ask HN: Would you like to be part of a “new DMOZ”? - sebst
As AOL is closing DMOZ, some people would like to create a new version - open, independent and more adapted to the internet of today.<p>To combine effort, I would like to bring together those people.<p>Would you be interested in helping making a &quot;new DMOZ&quot;?<p>Please help me bring those people together and fill out this form:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;IXmIoiJOXHr3BLxs2
======
sheraz
Totally a self-plug here, but I think it is relevant. I started curabase.com
[1] to enable users to curate their own related lists of links.

I use it daily along with a chrome plugin so that I see it everytime I open a
new tab [2]

I would love to engage some DMOZ admins/users to see if this is something they
would consider to use.

[1] - [https://www.curabase.com](https://www.curabase.com)

[2] - [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/curabase-
replace-c...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/curabase-replace-
chromes/ifgckhldabjlhpogafialmkihebjfmpd)

